
Things You Drink Can Be Used To Track You - aj
http://science.slashdot.org/story/10/07/01/1815204/Things-You-Drink-Can-Be-Used-To-Track-You
======
kevinelliott
Yeah, except that I know a lot of people that drink bottled water. Some of
that stuff is supposedly from other countries, and others are made from the
bottler's local water source and filtered.

But in most cases, people drinking bottled water would not show up properly in
these tests.

